# Frangrance Oil Companies



## sarahjane (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey what do you think of Wellington Fragrance Company?  Any good or bad experiences?  I ordered some samples from them and I was wondering if the quality was as good as their prices?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 24, 2007)

I have never used them but they have a good rep & have been around forever it seems like.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 24, 2007)

One word: RUN!

Irena


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

whats wrong Irena?


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 24, 2007)

I've heard many, many people say their fos are very weak. I have never tried them myself.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> whats wrong Irena?



Weak FO's, curdling, separation, soap on a stick, morphing, you name it and I probably had it with their oils. Never again.
Plus their customer service sucks.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 25, 2007)

sarahjane,

What do you make?


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 25, 2007)

That's all I needed to know! Thanks!  It's such a shame since they have such good prices.  You usually end up getting what you pay for!


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 25, 2007)

Tabitha,

I just make MP right now.  Hope to learn CP very soon!!  I also dabble in lotions, perfume oils, body scrubs and such!


----------



## EagleHeart (Nov 1, 2007)

SarahJane, I have a huge variety of scents from Wellington. FO's in manufactures grade (vanilla non-darkening in premium) and some EO's. I've used them in my M&P soaps at 3%. In my experience I've had good results with the scent which has lasted 4+ months now. 
Although some of their non-floral type scents seem to have a sweet base smell to them.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 1, 2007)

EagleHeart said:
			
		

> SarahJane, I have a huge variety of scents from Wellington. FO's in manufactures grade (vanilla non-darkening in premium) and some EO's. I've used them in my M&P soaps at 3%. In my experience I've had good results with the scent which has lasted 4+ months now.
> Although some of their non-floral type scents seem to have a sweet base smell to them.



Just an FYI; Wellington's FO's are awful in CP. Their customer service is not that great either.

Irena


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 10, 2007)

I really like Rainbow Meadow oils.  The quality is very good, and the prices are reasonable, on most except the ones that cost more to make, like sandalwood.  For fragrance oils, I like Sweetcakes.


----------



## webstorewebsites (Nov 14, 2007)

Stacy has great FO's, great prices plus her customer service is outstanding! http://www.daystarsupplies.com/


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh yes, Daystar is great.

WSP is my fav fo supplier.

Old Mill is good & so is Indiana Candle & Bittercreek N.


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 21, 2007)

*Alabaster*

Alabaster Candle Supply has the best fragrance and *GREAT *prices!  I am so pleased we found them.  We used to use Cierra for everything, but had some issues with wrong things sent and sent to wrong places, delays in orders and whatnot... Albaster has great customer service and we just *LOVE* them now!!!


----------



## zajanatural (Dec 30, 2007)

My favorites are Natures Garden, WSP, Day Star, Southern Soapers, and Scent Works. I have yet to have a problem with any of them. I also use Sweet Cakes for a few of their choice oils that some of my customers can't live without.


----------



## Lane (Jan 4, 2008)

My favorite of all time would be the Bramble Berry FO's ( http://brambleberry.com/fragrance.html) I've never had a single problem with them and they have testing notes included with each oil, plus flash point values. In addition, with each order they send you a free sample. I've come across a lot of oils through free samples that I wouldn't have even tried...


----------

